
Amazon Dash is illegal in Germany - tckr
https://www.golem.de/news/dash-buttons-amazons-einkaufsknopf-ist-rechtswidrig-1803-133099.html
======
tckr
Amazon Dash is illegal in Germany, a German court ruled in a lawsuit by a
consumer protection office:

\- Users have to be informed about the actual item and price before the order

\- Button must have notice that using it creates a payable order
("zahlungspflichtig bestellen")

Reasoning for lawsuit is, that the Dash button limits consumer ability to
compare prices.

